# S3 korean lte



## loveflying (Jun 27, 2012)

Just got the korean S3 LTE variant and this thig just flies. Coming from a verizon gnex the difference in oerformance is noticable. Smoother stock than my gnez running jelly bean roms. So far so good:rolleyes:

Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Chakra (Jan 7, 2012)

so the lte works on verizon? are you getting good speeds?


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Uuuummmm... NO!


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

this feels like misinformation. I thought Korean Ltd used a different bandwidth.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

I think you guys are reading him wrong.

My guess is he just got an unlocked one, hence the speed increase as it's quad core.

Maybe he's misinformed, I don't know. Lol.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

I don't think he actually said he was using it on VZW. The likelihood that he could flash it to verizon's network is slim as they won't allow it.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

That's how I read it.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

Ours is actually faster than the quad core.. The S4 over powers the Exynos already, and the 2Gb of ram makes it a powerhouse.

Anyway, I don't know what the OP is talking about


----------



## aaricchavez (Jan 6, 2012)

According to Wikipedia the Korean S III has the quad core Exynos _and _2gb of ram.
Also, the Korean LTE does use different bands like someone else said.
And maybe he just uses the phones without service, if that helps clear it up. Though he could probably clear it up by making a post himself.


----------



## hugapunk (Aug 17, 2011)

Aaricchavez is right. The Korean S3 not only has the quad core chip, with LTE, but it also has the 2gb of ram(Samsung is a Korean based company). Although the LTE is a totally different frequency. The international S3 is the only model to sport the 1gb of ram.


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh dang, I'm sure with any quad core, two gigs of ram would certainly speed things up


----------



## loveflying (Jun 27, 2012)

Sorry for all the confusion guys. I am currently in Korea so I've this phone on a Korean carrier.

Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

aaricchavez said:


> According to Wikipedia the Korean S III has the quad core Exynos _and _2gb of ram.


Doingggggggggggg



Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

